# They say marijuana effects judgement and intelligence... Dumb criminals!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

CANOGA PARK - Los Angeles police today busted a sophisticated marijuana farm inside an industrial building 25 feet from the back door of the Topanga Community Police Station.

About a week ago, officers smelled marijuana coming from the building at 8411 Canoga Ave., just a few feet from the station at 21501 Schoenborn St., said Officer Karen Rayner of the LAPD's Media Relations Section.

They notified the narcotics unit which started an investigation.

"They noticed that traffic in and out of the building was very minimal. The ventilation had also been upgraded. The utility bills were disproportionately higher. The rooms in the building were filled with hydroponics equipment," Rayner said.

Rayner said the farmers had also "gone to great lengths to filter the air coming out of every hole that might leak to the outside." She said that all the places where the smell might have come had been plugged with liquid caulking stuff.

"But it was not enough," Rayner said. "Their luck ran out."

Three suspects were still being booked so their names could not be released, Rayner said. The amount of marijuana in the building had not yet been tabulated.

A warrant was served in the building about 3 p.m. Detectives estimated the operation had been going on for about eight months, Rayner said.
Advertisement

Police bust pot farm 25 feet from Topanga police station - The Daily Breeze


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

omg what a bunch of idiots. LOL


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

HAHA that is so freakin hilarious! Can we say dumba**


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well iguess they didnt have enough carbon filters...

and you know as dumb as it sounds, they prolly operated for awhile and who would suspect a criminal act so close to a police station.

there really dumb, since cali is a medical state, and probably the MOST lenient medical state. they could have signed up to be a caregiver and been doing that completely legally.

o well, i hate living in a non medical state.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> well iguess they didnt have enough carbon filters...
> 
> and you know as dumb as it sounds, they prolly operated for awhile and who would suspect a criminal act so close to a police station.
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot about it being legal for medical reasons in cali. It is still illegal to grow it though. There are a lot of crazy loopholes. I saw a show one night about it on tv.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah I forgot about it being legal for medical reasons in cali. It is still illegal to grow it though. There are a lot of crazy loopholes. I saw a show one night about it on tv.


It's only illegal to grow in certain counties for instance I live in San bernardino county and a medical marijuana card pretty much means absolutely nothing here but I think in L.A County it's all good but still these guys are morons LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes for sure!!! How dumb can you be!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well theyre stupid but it should be legal hahahaha


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

what's worse is they will end up getting 10 years or something while a murderer is out in 6 months.....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> what's worse is they will end up getting 10 years or something while a murderer is out in 6 months.....


Well of course! Because growing plants is way worse than killing someone!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well of course! Because growing plants is way worse than killing someone!


It's also apparently worse than molesting children too I heard a story about a guy a few months ago who got 1 year and some probation for admittedly molesting a little girl sometimes I wonder what goes into these judges heads when they hand out these type of ridiculous judgements


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well maybe its TMI but I got a stupid charge that I'm going to court for, in oklahoma theyre so strict that theyre using prior paraphanelia and possession charges from TEXAS against me and trying to give me 25-99, and with the bad *** lawyer i got the minimum is 6 months paper...

if you agree with marijuana laws youre just as bad as the people outlawing apbts. nuff said

i love the stereotype too i been smokin a cool minute guess what that never affected my 140 iq.... Stupid legislators :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah I forgot about it being legal for medical reasons in cali. It is still illegal to grow it though. There are a lot of crazy loopholes. I saw a show one night about it on tv.


yeah feds cant interfere now unless it's done as a "profitable" business, AND how you gonna deny people a harmless medicine when they give others addictive opiods like vicodin, oxycontin, and all other narcotic pills.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea, some counties in cali allow up to like 99 plants, and a 6 foot plant can yeild like 2-3 lbs depending on genetics!

its all about money, you know who funds the anti drug commercials? the alcohol big business. you know who doesnt want pot legal even tho its harmless besides the alcohol companies? pharmeceutical companies. lol theirs so much corruption in the US its ridiculous, but hey, maybe obama will change that......NOT lol


the american medical association recently changed what they've been saying for 75 years. now pot does have a medical use, even though its been used as medicine for 5 thousand years. At least the DEA cant use that as their reason to put people behind bars anymore. nows its just a waiting game till its mostly decriminalized. but until then thousands of kids will die from alcohol or painkillers....


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah feds cant interfere now unless it's done as a "profitable" business, AND how you gonna deny people a harmless medicine when they give others addictive opiods like vicodin, oxycontin, and all other narcotic pills.


DAMN DAT SUCCZ


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> yea, some counties in cali allow up to like 99 plants, and a 6 foot plant can yeild like 2-3 lbs depending on genetics!
> 
> its all about money, you know who funds the anti drug commercials? the alcohol big business. you know who doesnt want pot legal even tho its harmless besides the alcohol companies? pharmeceutical companies. lol theirs so much corruption in the US its ridiculous, but hey, maybe obama will change that......NOT lol
> 
> the american medical association recently changed what they've been saying for 75 years. now pot does have a medical use, even though its been used as medicine for 5 thousand years. At least the DEA cant use that as their reason to put people behind bars anymore. nows its just a waiting game till its mostly decriminalized. but until then thousands of kids will die from alcohol or painkillers....


Yeah but the same kids drinking and taking pills are also smoking pot so... I don't really know. But I agree with you.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

ugh, so much to say in this thread yet no inspiration. Arguing with people who agree with marijuana laws, and who are generally against it for no other reason than what they hear or read about marijuana, is just as dumb as arguing with people who are against APBTs in my mind.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> ugh, so much to say in this thread yet no inspiration. Arguing with people who agree with marijuana laws, and who are generally against it for no other reason than what they hear or read about marijuana, is just as dumb as arguing with people who are against APBTs in my mind.


I don't think anyone is arguing with marijuana laws... lol Everyone in this thread has said make it legal! I quit smoking about 7 months ago because it was just increasing my anxiety problems. And then I got pregnant so it made not going back that much easier!  But I sure don't have a problem with it. I miss it on occasion. But not enough to take a puff.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

eh I guess I read a few things or took a few things the wrong way then.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> eh I guess I read a few things or took a few things the wrong way then.


That's ok. I still think marijuana is a harmless drug. I think alcohol is far more harmful. I smoked for 8 years, occasionally and the last of those 8, every day, multiple times. And I figured out I didn't like that lifestyle, and the fact it increased my anxiety. It wasn't the weed's fault. It was simply mine for allowing myself to lose control. I just completely quit. It wasn't hart to turn down. I wasn't physically addicted. Now I do know people that have smoked for so long that they are extremely irritable people when they're not high. And I think those people have a problem that they can't step back from and observe what they are doing is STUPID. Stupid as in, carrying pipes with you in the car so you can smoke on the road. And then using that excuse "I drive better when I'm high" OH PLEASE! Then you don't need to be driving to begin with! lol

Anyhow, a friend took her pipe out the other day in my car, and I didn't know she had it. I flipped out on her! She tried to convince me it was ok. And I said "No! I'm pregnant! I'm not going to get in trouble for your stupidity!" And she tries to convince me that if we got pulled over, she would take the heat and I wouldn't get in trouble. Well I shouldn't have to lie to the cops and say that I didn't know she had it...

So yeah weed is harmless.. but some people are just completely ignorant. It's illegal, I don't agree that it's illegal but that doesn't stop the fact that it is and how much trouble you can get in for having it. So smoke in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

While I don't support Marijuana laws (I firmly believe it should be legalized and taxed to support the fight against REAL drugs) a law is a law, and growing pot 25 feet from a police station is just retarded! I dont know if this is still going on, but a company in Canada got caught shipping seeds to a customer in the US. The US, rather than blame its lax customs checks, is petitioning the Canadian government to extradite the owners of the company so they can be put in jail for life! The US is threatening international trade relations with Canada in order to jail to businessmen who ran a business legally in their country, and some idiot placed an online order and now they are criminals. The US seriously threatened to end trade with Canada if these guys were not turned over because they want to make an example of them! How does locking up legit business men, or ending trade trade with Canada benefit the american people? How do they justify the money spent on this endeavor?Do we demand that central american countries turn over drug lords? Do we even lessen their funding? No, but I guess they feel Canada should know better...? What a damn waste of resources, while those guys in the warehouse were stupid, and broke the law, how much money was spent on this operation, and how much will be spent on trials, and keeping them in jail? No one can tell me that Ca can't find a better use for those funds.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> While I don't support Marijuana laws (I firmly believe it should be legalized and taxed to support the fight against REAL drugs) a law is a law, and growing pot 25 feet from a police station is just retarded! I dont know if this is still going on, but a company in Canada got caught shipping seeds to a customer in the US. The US, rather than blame its lax customs checks, is petitioning the Canadian government to extradite the owners of the company so they can be put in jail for life! The US is threatening international trade relations with Canada in order to jail to businessmen who ran a business legally in their country, and some idiot placed an online order and now they are criminals. The US seriously threatened to end trade with Canada if these guys were not turned over because they want to make an example of them! How does locking up legit business men, or ending trade trade with Canada benefit the american people? How do they justify the money spent on this endeavor?Do we demand that central american countries turn over drug lords? Do we even lessen their funding? No, but I guess they feel Canada should know better...? What a damn waste of resources, while those guys in the warehouse were stupid, and broke the law, how much money was spent on this operation, and how much will be spent on trials, and keeping them in jail? No one can tell me that Ca can't find a better use for those funds.


Wow I didn't hear about that one. That is completely ridiculous.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow I didn't hear about that one. That is completely ridiculous.


I saw a documentary about it a while ago, not sure what it was called, but the owners seemed really scared that they were gonna end up in one of our prisons for life.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

His name is marc emery, my mother smoked for medical reasons for years I mean its not legal where I'm at but her doctors knew and it worked better than any medicine they prescribed. People speak against cannabis simply because they are ignorant. I've seen the benefits first hand and I'm not saying its for everyone but it helped my mom deal with her illness, it made her life easier! What's crazy is they prescribed oxys, flexerill if that's how you spell it lunesta ect ect and she wouldn't take em, nothing like a spliff I guess lol
love you mami where ever you are!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

los44 said:


> His name is marc emery, my mother smoked for medical reasons for years I mean its not legal where I'm at but her doctors knew and it worked better than any medicine they prescribed. People speak against cannabis simply because they are ignorant. I've seen the benefits first hand and I'm not saying its for everyone but it helped my mom deal with her illness, it made her life easier! What's crazy is they prescribed oxys, flexerill if that's how you spell it lunesta ect ect and she wouldn't take em, nothing like a spliff I guess lol
> love you mami where ever you are!


Yeah and consider the dangerous side effects of some of those pills. Oxycontin is so addictive. My friends grandmother had a surgery and was taking oxycontin and they took her off them. She passed away shortly after and my friend said she had all the symptoms of withdrawls. So sad.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There is a bunch of law suits going on in my town rite now. There were two guys that both had their doctor recomendations and were under the weight limit, They got their door kicked in and all their plants ripped out. The carges were droped cause they were following the law and now they both have lawyers to sue the city. They just started a movement here trying to kick all growers and collectives out of town and its starting so much sh*t. They are trying to tell us we can't grow a plant in our own homes, even if were are under doctors orders. I think if they spent less money on trying to bust people for what their doctors say is ok then the town wouldn't be loosing money and going into debt. The so called war on drugs has wasted more tax dollars than any thing else. We have more hit and runs and home invasions here than anything the money spent harrasing medical marijuana patients could be well spent on making our town safer instead of skrewing with people that are doing nothing but minding their own business. The problem here in my town is crank and oxycotin. There are so many f**ked up people here on these hard drugs that the home invasion thing is out of controll. They keep robing and steeling to pay for more drugs. I don't know about you guys but wouldn't you rather send a crack head that hurt some one to jail instead of an old guy that was out on his porch smoking a j. I honestly think that proscription pills are way more of a problem that marijuana is so why do they keep proscribing Oxycotin, it's nothing more than heroin in a legal pill form, Why is this allowed to exist as a medicine if marijuana is not. Does any one else see a problem here?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> There is a bunch of law suits going on in my town rite now. There were two guys that both had their doctor recomendations and were under the weight limit, They got their door kicked in and all their plants ripped out. The carges were droped cause they were following the law and now they both have lawyers to sue the city. They just started a movement here trying to kick all growers and collectives out of town and its starting so much sh*t. They are trying to tell us we can't grow a plant in our own homes, even if were are under doctors orders. I think if they spent less money on trying to bust people for what their doctors say is ok then the town wouldn't be loosing money and going into debt. The so called war on drugs has wasted more tax dollars than any thing else. We have more hit and runs and home invasions here than anything the money spent harrasing medical marijuana patients could be well spent on making our town safer instead of skrewing with people that are doing nothing but minding their own business. The problem here in my town is crank and oxycotin. There are so many f**ked up people here on these hard drugs that the home invasion thing is out of controll. They keep robing and steeling to pay for more drugs. I don't know about you guys but wouldn't you rather send a crack head that hurt some one to jail instead of an old guy that was out on his porch smoking a j. I honestly think that proscription pills are way more of a problem that marijuana is so why do they keep proscribing Oxycotin, it's nothing more than heroin in a legal pill form, Why is this allowed to exist as a medicine if marijuana is not. Does any one else see a problem here?


Prescriptions medications are allowed to exist because they are making millions for the pharmaceutical companies, in turn feeding into the health and insurance industries. They can't make any money off of marijuana it's too easy to get and grow in it's own form. So the government keeps it illegal. Do you know they make a pill to help you get off of other pills. :hammer:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Prisoner Grew Weed In Jail Cell | We Interrupt

lol @ the guards


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Prisoner Grew Weed In Jail Cell | We Interrupt
> 
> lol @ the guards


Wow seriously.... :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Prisoner Grew Weed In Jail Cell | We Interrupt
> 
> lol @ the guards


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
What a bunch of stupid gards, you think they would have smelled a little something. And just how did that guy get grow lights in jail any way?


----------

